# <span style=""><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">Bit Torrent, AVG aVirus, Limewire



## Ciaran Doherty (Nov 20, 2007)

*<span style=""><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">Bit Torrent, AVG aVirus, Limewire*

 Am baffled as to why my azueres, bit torrent or any kind of connecting 3rd party won't connect to the net, my MSN Messenger will and my bit torrent etc "was" working fine for a while, then started slowing and now totally stopped and won't connect at all, when i go on thepiratebay. org and click to start one of my torrents for example it saves over to my bit torrent program but does nothing and its seriously frustrating me. :4-dontkno

Ive tried re-installing things but thats no good, if i use my avg anti virus and click check for updates it says please check connection and i have got to go online n download the updates manually.

my Azueres too, that for example starts connecting briefly and then says connection failed, please check connection. i retry and retry but still the same crap happens.

Please Please can someone help me cos all i wanna do is download some new music n relax already lol. Thankou ray: ray: :grin:


----------



## Ciaran Doherty (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re:AVG aVirus, Legal bear share, Azuerus Vuse... Nothing will connect?!?!? Plea*



Ciaran Doherty said:


> Am baffled as to why my azueres, Download Programs or any kind of connecting 3rd party won't connect to the net, my MSN Messenger will and my LEGAL Bearshare account etc "was" working fine for a while, then started slowing and now totally stopped and won't connect at all, when i go on and click to start one of my downloads for example it saves over to my Bear share program but does nothing and its seriously frustrating me. :4-dontkno
> 
> Ive tried re-installing things but thats no good, if i use my avg anti virus and click check for updates it says please check connection and i have got to go online n download the updates manually.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Bit Torrent, AVG aVirus, Limewire, Azuerus Vuse... Nothing will connect?!?!? Plea*

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

